# Anyone use a BMX hndlebar?



## RockyWA (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm thinking of using a BMX handlebar and was wondering if anyone uses a BMX handlebar on their rig? If so- how do you like it?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't use one myself, as they don't fit MTB stems without a shim.


----------



## Ranger Dean (Jun 15, 2005)

*works great*

I use a bmx stem with bmx barzz, shims are a hack fix at best,
I like them a lot because you can adjust the position of the handle bars real quick and easy, 
i like to move them forward if i'm doing a bunch of climbing cause its more comfortable,
plus its easier to get the bars up real high, cause bmx bars are tall, and heavy


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

OK two points:

zanetti is part right. bmx handlebars dont fit 25.4 or 31.8 mtb stems. however, there are a couple of 22.4 stems out there...thomson, .243, atomlab, erc.

more importantly, the rise on BMX bars would make them ridiculous on a MTB. even cruiser bars which have a relatively small rise (5.5") would look assinine and ride even worse on an mtb. standard 20" bmx bars have an 8 count 'em 8 inch rise. unless of course you are 8 foot 3, then of course it may work for you...


----------



## Ranger Dean (Jun 15, 2005)

chuffer said:


> more importantly, the rise on BMX bars would make them ridiculous on a MTB. even cruiser bars which have a relatively small rise (5.5") would look assinine and ride even worse on an mtb. standard 20" bmx bars have an 8 count 'em 8 inch rise. unless of course you are 8 foot 3, then of course it may work for you...


i dont care how they look,
they ride real nice


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

chuffer said:


> OK two points:
> 
> zanetti is part right. bmx handlebars dont fit 25.4 or 31.8 mtb stems. however, there are a couple of 22.4 stems out there...thomson, .243, atomlab, erc.


There are many, many 22.2 BMX 1 1/8" threadless stems out there, but most are quite short, the max being about 75mm.


----------



## RockyWA (Jan 23, 2006)

*RIght on*

Yes the shim sounds lame-

So from what I understand from you guys a BMX bar will not fit on a mountain bike stem.

So will a BMX Stem fit on a mountain bike?

So if I want to achieve a BMX type bar on a mountain bike do I get a BMX stem and then a BMX bar?

I have ODI mushroom grips on my 25.4 bar right now -which are BMX grips and they work fine. If a BMX bar is smaller, how would those grips fit on a BMX bar?

Sorry if I'm confused about this.

There are many urban bikes with BMX type bars that aren't that riddiculous- plus check out the SE Bikes O.M. Flyer to see what a 26" BMX bike looks like.

http://www.sebikes.com/2006/bike-detail.asp?id=9

I love BMX but what i DON'T like about BMX bikes is their weight- what i'm trying to do is create a BMX -like bike with mountain bike weight- lighter


----------



## ahb (Apr 28, 2005)

dude, build up a light bmx bike! it can be done. not all bmx bikes are tanks. anyways, get a set of bars meant for a 24" bike, they'll have shorter rise.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

What you have there in that link is a 24" BMX with an non suspension corrected fork. So the top of the head tube is already 2 - 3 inches lower than most MTBs. In this instance a BMX bar with lots of rise is needed to put you in a similar hand position as a regular MTB


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you checked out a bike from Specalized called the P1. Right before I bought my Monocog I rode a P1 and a P2. The P2 has multiple gears. They were hella fun and If I hadn't found my Monocog for super cheap I would have bought a P1. I know it doesn't answer your original question but it sounds like the P1is kinda up your alley
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=16873


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

RockyWA said:


> Yes the shim sounds lame-
> 
> So from what I understand from you guys a BMX bar will not fit on a mountain bike stem.
> 
> ...


The area where the grips go is the same diameter. It is the spot that the stem mounts the is different.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

.243, Brave Machine, DMR, Fire Eye, Axiom, Supercross, and Atomlab all offer BMX Style MTB bars with about 2 1/2" to 3" worth of rise, crossbars, and use 22.2 (7/8") chromoly steel tubing. These bars are designed for use on Street/Park/DJ MTBs and as a result are a bit on the heavy side. I use the discontinued Gack version on my Azonic Steelhead jumper with Gack BMX stem. So yes, a 1 1/8" clamp on BMX stem will work on your MTB. If you intension is to ride XC, I'd get one of these bars, a MTB DH stem for 25.4 bars that uses a four bolt removable face plate and use the 22.2/25.4 shims. Done this way primarily not to cramp the cockpit area, plus the DH stem should have no problem holding these shorter bars in place. Taller BMX bars used in MTB stems have a tendency to slip due to the extra leverage involved.


----------



## RockyWA (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. 

I have a small Redline Monocog- like a 16 inch frame size- so I figured I'd make it more BMX-ish


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd love to see some pics of you guys who have BMX bars on your 26" MTBs. I just can't imagine how that would work.

-p


----------



## RockyWA (Jan 23, 2006)

*here's one*

You mean like this one? http://www.thursdaybicycles.com/bicycle_frames/cruzer_26.html

Looks like a pretty fun bike-like the ultimate for tooling around town, the occasional trail and camping trip and just enough of retro 80s memories to make ya smile  looks killer to me :thumbsup:

Plus there's some one on here somewhere with a blue Brew BMX/Mountain bike that looks killer. Couldn't find the thread link though.

Plus there's some good images on the Post your Ride thread on the Urban/Park/DJ Thread


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

RockyWA said:


> Looks like a pretty fun bike-like the ultimate for tooling around town


I could ride that, it does look fun. I guess I was picturing BMX bars that were taller, if you know what I mean...

-p


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

RockyWA said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> 
> I have a small Redline Monocog- like a 16 inch frame size- so I figured I'd make it more BMX-ish


Post a pic when it's done.


----------



## Basement Hero (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's a good resource for all that is 26" bmx:

http://www.26bmx.com/


----------

